# Lure Sizes



## miller0 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi All,

Looking to restock the tackle box, and am after feedback on lure sizes.

I have my eye on a couple of lures but have the choice of 35mm or 55mm... I'm leaning more towards the 35mm, but what are people's thoughts on the two sizes? Does it make any real difference at all?

I'm fishing on light gear, and mostly freshwater for the time being.


----------



## miller0 (Jul 5, 2014)

Given the local lakes - Redfin, Murray Cod, Golden Perch.

I will be hitting the south coast also, but prefer bait fishing in salt water so the lures would only be used for around Canberra.


----------



## miller0 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thinking of getting the 35mm... 55mm seems to big for the little reddies etc typical in Canberra lakes - unless anyone disagrees?


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

55mm is good. What lure are you thinking?


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry, double post


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Cod will take big or small. In winter they are lazier and so more likely to go for the more worthwhile feed of bigger lures.

Reddies will take surprisingly big lures for their size.

Yellows small to mid size.

I would get a selection and take into account retreival speed to get proper action. Small lures can often attain effective action at slower speeds.

55mm is still not big.

If you are going for cod in very snaggy waters I would look at stump jumpers and spinnerbaits. Forget about blades in these waters.


----------

